# Furry conventions in the UK?



## ShiverZ (Nov 6, 2010)

Hey guys!

I've been interested in furry/anthro art for sometime now and finally plucked up the courage to actually ponder about attending a furry convention, I'm not much of a fur suiter (Mainly because I can't afford a full fursuit at the moment!), but I do admire those that do ^____^

A few queries I have are:

I have been researching about furry conventions in the UK, but I haven't found many. Mainly 'ConFuzzled' has been cropping up, but it's pretty pricey. Do I understand this correctly that this includes food and accommodation?

Is it difficult to get a stall to sell artwork?

Does anyone know a list of all the furry conventions in the UK?

Are there any conventions that are pay entry fee only? (As most of them seem to be an entire weekend)

Any help will be much appreciated, thanks in advance my furry friends!


----------



## Tuss (Nov 13, 2010)

> I have been researching about furry conventions in the UK, but I haven't found many. Mainly 'ConFuzzled' has been cropping up, but it's pretty pricey. Do I understand this correctly that this includes food and accommodation?


No. That is entry only as far as I know.



> Does anyone know a list of all the furry conventions in the UK?


The 3 main furcons are RBW, Confuzzled, Scoticon. Try wikifur.




> Are there any conventions that are pay entry fee only? (As most of them seem to be an entire weekend)


Not that I know of.


----------

